# Error compilando sys-libs/glibc (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

wenas   :Very Happy: ,  hermanos de gentoo, hace unos dias al intentar actualizar el sistema me he topado con este error al compilar glibc, realmente estoy confundido, agradezco de antemano su valiosa colaboracion,  aqui les dejo las ultimas lineas:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(secure-getenv.os): In function `__secure_getenv':

secure-getenv.c :Sad: .text+0x10): undefined reference to `__libc_enable_secure'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(setfpucw.os): In function `__setfpucw':

setfpucw.c :Sad: .text+0x33): undefined reference to `_rtld_global_ro'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(sethostid.os): In function `sethostid':

sethostid.c :Sad: .text+0x1f): undefined reference to `__libc_enable_secure'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(sigaction.os): In function `__libc_sigaction':

sigaction.c :Sad: .text+0x42): undefined reference to `_rtld_global_ro'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(strerror_l.os): In function `strerror_l':

strerror_l.c :Sad: .text+0xb2): undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(strerror_l.os): In function `strerror_thread_freeres':

strerror_l.c:(__libc_thread_freeres_fn+0x1a): undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(sysconf.os): In function `__sysconf':

sysconf.c :Sad: .text+0x12d): undefined reference to `_rtld_global_ro'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc_pic.a(tzfile.os): In function `__tzfile_read':

tzfile.c :Sad: .text+0xba): undefined reference to `__libc_enable_secure'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/linkobj/libc.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1/nss'

make[1]: *** [nss/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   make for default failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3239:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  799:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  211:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   make for default failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3239:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  799:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  211:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2/work/glibc-2.14.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.   

y aqui esta un archivo con los mensajes de salida completa: http://ompldr.org/iZGF3dg

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola omarelrockero1, primero me parece que la versión de glibc que intentas instalar aún esta en la rama de pruebas, http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-libs/glibc y hay algunos bugs referentes https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=glibc-2.14.1-r2, así que te recomendaría que les eches un vistazo y que mejor utilizaras la version estable que por el momento es la 2.13-r4.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo instalada esa version y no me da problemas de ningun tipo, uso amd64, y veo que vos usas x86

Solo tengo la flag de multilib activa, no se cual es tu caso, pero proba toqueteando las flags, proba usando 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 glibc
```

o si usas ccache, puede que este sea el que te genera problemas.

```
FEATURES="-ccache" emerge -1 glibc
```

podes usar ambas tambien,

```
FEATURES="-ccache" MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 glibc
```

----------

## gringo

emerge --info pls.?

saluetes

----------

## omarelrockero1

aqui esta el emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.56 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 2.6.42.9-2.fc15.i686.PAE i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.42.9-2.fc15.i686.PAE-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Apr 2012 02:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apng avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk gtk3 iconv jpeg kdrive lcms ldap libnotify lxde mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offlinehelp ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON 

----------

## omarelrockero1

pelelademadera, estoy probando lo que me dijo

Probe todo lo que me dijo y nada, me sigue dando el mismo error.

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo tengo instalada esa version y no me da problemas de ningun tipo, uso amd64, y veo que vos usas x86
> 
> Solo tengo la flag de multilib activa, no se cual es tu caso, pero proba toqueteando las flags, proba usando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Hola pelela. Esto fué la solución a mi problema para poder compilar glibc, pero.. me podes explicar porque?

La verdad que no tengo idea.

Otra: ¿como lo puedo poner en forma definitiva?

----------

## pelelademadera

cual de las 3 opciones te soluciono el problema?

----------

## Juan Facundo

puse las tres, para no errarle... jeje.

```
cpuinfo:

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

stepping   : 10

cpu MHz      : 1808.917

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow up

bogomips   : 3617.83

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

tal vez esto ayude.

----------

## pelelademadera

MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 glibc

esa es la primer opcion que te tire, con esa compilo bien?

tu emerge --info no reporta la variable MAKEOPTS="-j*"

agrega esto a /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j2"

 

y trata de hacer un emerge -av1 glibc

sin ninguno de los parametros que te di antes.

es probable que el problema este en los hilos de compilacion.

tu micro es un single core, segun veo.

si es dual core, pone -j3

----------

## Juan Facundo

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1"

FEATURES="-ccache"

```

Y con eso funciona de 10.

----------

## omarelrockero1

disculpen la tardanza en responder, lo que paso fue q mi disco duro recibio un daño severo por lo que no pude seguir probando, y tuve que instalar el sistema en otro disco y funciona bien. Ya que con los consejos de pelelademadera otros solucionanron doy por solucionado el tema, muchas gracias a todos.

----------

